# role play a threesome



## klarson27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to role play a MMF threesome with the wife? Our sex life has been very good lately (in large part due to the introduction of dirty talk in bed).

I've got a 5.5 inch dildo that I've been thinking of introducing but I have no idea how to... I've been able to simulate the MMF by using my fingers while she is giving a BJ but figured a dildo would be even better.

Just curious how others do it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I use a dildo on my GF regularly, both while she's giving me oral and for DP. You could also put a blindfold on her and talk to her about your fantasy. Make sure to use both hands to simulate the extra hands another person would bring to the table.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eastcoastgirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Use it for dp with blindfold and a lot of dirty talk.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

They have machines you can buy on ebay that pump in and out that you tie to your bed posts. Cheap blow up male doll she could ride while you get a BJ or DP. Also, the idea of a blind fold is good too.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

If this is her fantasy you`re going about it wrong.

Is this your fantasy or hers?


----------



## klarson27 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's my fantasy although I'm fairly certain she's having it too.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

NEVER assume. If you are only 'fairly certain', you'd better check it out first.

That applies to everything, btw, not just sex.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

We have used a dildo and pretended it was the other guy. Upon her suggestion I recently purchased a butt plug for her. We haven't tried it yet but the hope is that we can use it along with me and the dildo to simulate her having all her holes filled. Sounds hot to me and her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaby2u (Apr 19, 2014)

there actually are scripts available to role play that has threesome options that are pretty incredible


----------

